# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Predavanje Jill Taplin, 14.3. u 18h

## mikka

*Waldorfska škola u Zagrebu

Poziv na predavanje

Što mala djeca danas očekuju od odraslih*
(namijenjeno roditeljima, odgajateljima i svima koji rade s djecom i roditeljima)

-odgovornost i ograničenja odgojitelja i roditelja
-kako i zašto djeci postavljati granice
-pitanje discipline u vrtiću i u obitelji
-primjeri iz prakse - praktični savjeti

Predavačica: *Jill Taplin*, dugogodišnja waldorfska odgojiteljica i predavačica na studijima za waldorfske pedagoge



Vrijeme:14. 3. 2013. u 18 sati

Mjesto:  DV Vjeverica, Ksaverska cesta 14, Zagreb

Ulaz slobodan



Institut za waldorfsku pedagogiju 

E-mail: tajnistvo@waldorfska-skola.com

Tel/fax: 01 6609 609 

Mob.: 098 98 08 631

www.iwp.hr

----------


## mikka

hop

----------

